# McAfee protection disabled upon start-up



## Stugcb (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello, I turned on my computer this morning and my McAfee security center indicated that my computer was 'not protected'. I opened the security center and apparently the following items were disabled:
- script scanning
- real time virus protection
- SystemGuard
- IM protection

Fortunately these were all enabled when I chose the 'Fix' option. I'm scared that a virus of some sort might have disabled these. My computer was running fine the previous day. I haven't had the chance to run a scan yet but I will do that shortly. Any ideas why this might have occurred upon start-up? Thanks for any information. When my virus scan is complete, I will post whether or not anything was detected.
Cheers, Stuart.


----------



## Stugcb (Dec 23, 2008)

I've re-started my computer, and it booted normally with no such problem. I then ran my virus scan which detected nothing. Any ideas why it happened? Thanks.


----------



## metzor (Feb 19, 2009)

I actually get this exact same problem, and I still do. I've done full scans with Mcafee as well as a number of other spyware cleaners, and have had nothing detected. Clicking Fix gets rid of the problem, and I've actually found that if I just doing nothing for about 5 minutes after startup, the problem goes away.

I figured it was either something to do with Vista (I have 64-bit) but that can't be since you had it happen on XP. Or it was some software compatibility problem from my HP laptop from the mountain of useless pre-installed software on there, but I've tried to get rid of all of the bloatware I could find and I still have the problem. 

Sorry for bumping an old post, but anyone have any clue? It has appeared to be harmless, but it's kind of annoying and I'd also like to be sure there isn't some kind of lingering malware or compatibility problem.

Thanks.


----------



## Stugcb (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry mate, I'm still not sure why it happens. I've also come to the conclusion that it is a software conflict, but which software is conflicting, I'm not sure. I haven't had the problem since, and I think it's due to updates. I'm not sure, but I suspect the Vista McAfee updates are slightly different and that's why the bug fixes come at different times. Good luck though, hope it fixes itself.


----------



## oliverrl (May 27, 2009)

I have the same issue with a Dell, Vista Home, McAfee Security Suite (part of Comcast); the big difference is when I select "Fix", it says it encountered an error and needs to be re-installed. I have had to do this twice...what a pain!!


----------

